# VGA vs. DVI-D



## roga01 (25. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
ist der Unterschied zwischen VGA und DVI-D sehr groß? 
Lohnt es sich, ca. 50€ mehr aus zu geben, dass der Monitor auch DVI-D hat?
Ich möchte mir nämlich einen neuen 24" Monitor kaufen, der nicht all zu teuer ist.


----------



## dot (25. Dezember 2008)

Definitiv!


----------



## Flachzange (26. Dezember 2008)

Man kann das schwer in Worte fassen, eigentlich sollte man den Unterschied einfach mal gesehen haben. Im Moment habe ich hier einen recht alten 17'' Noname-Monitor rumstehen und kann den am Laptop leider nur über VGA anschließen. Wenn ich dann aber auf DVI umstöpsle an meinem Desktop-PC, ist das Bild deutlich schärfer und.... einfach viel schärfer.


----------



## xxcenturioxx (26. Dezember 2008)

Ja!
Das Bild wird eben verlustfrei übertragen und der TFT bekommt das optimale Bild..
Jeder Pixel der Bildauflösung bekommt eben seinen Pixel wie vorgesehen..
Bei Analog ist immer verlust da und dann ist eben nicht jder Pixel auf seinem Platz..so gesagt..


----------



## Picard (27. Dezember 2008)

Um Himmels Willen JA!

Mein neuer Monitor 22" kam vor den Feiertagen. Leider war kein DVI-D Kabel dabei, weshalb ich dieses seperat bestellte. Heute ist auch das Kabel angekommen. Der Unterschied haut mich um. Zuvor fand ich das Bild meines neuen Monitors gut ... jetzt find' ich es extraklasse!


----------

